# Which popular Reality TV show do you want to be in?



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

If you had to be in one?? I'm sure as annoying and droll these "reality" shows are there's a few that you wouldn't mind starring in 

P.S. I exempted game shows (like Deal or No Deal, Who Wants to be a Millionaire, Jeopardy etc) since I find that's a different genre altogether

For Bachelor/Bachelorette I feel I have to elaborate... you can be either THE Bachelor or Bachelorette or a contestant.


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

ENFP- Mythbusters.


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

I voted for the X-factor, but I almost chose American Idol... They're very similar. Also, I wouldn't mind Extreme Makeover: Home Edition. New stuff and home renovations for free? Please and thank you.


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

The Amazing race is such a great show. Going around the world doing crazy stuff with a friend would be legit. Do they still show it?


----------



## MooseAndSquirrel (Apr 10, 2012)

Northcrest said:


> The Amazing race is such a great show. Going around the world doing crazy stuff with a friend would be legit. Do they still show it?


Ditto - TAM all the way. Northcrest, it's still on, they just started the new season :wink:


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

_Extreme Makeover: Home Edition_

If that means they'll build me my cool house.


----------



## SherlyDEDUCE (Jul 25, 2012)

INTJ - Mythbusters


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

ENTP - Who WOULDN'T want to be in Mythbusters! (Come on.. You make arm dummies with rockets to make them go 360s on a swingset, and see whether you can mod a shopvac into some sort of flying machine.. Who wouldn't want to do that?)
I voted it.

Of course, in reality, I'm more likely to be on the voice, either as a judge or a contestant.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

ISFP- Big Brother


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Does anyone know which one has the largest monetary prize? 
If not then the Amazing Race, that would be pretty fun I think. - INTP


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

INFP- the REAL world ;-)

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

I'd go with _Hell's Kitchen_ only if Chef Ramsey will let me be a judge. I love food so much. :blushed:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

isfp... x factor over american idol. for me, x factor is the better choice because there are no upper age limits. also i can sing in a group, instead of as a solo performer. since i like the harmonies, competing as a group is much more fun.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

The Hills- INTP


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

INTJ - Mythbusters

It's just a cool show.

I also wouldn't mind showing up on Deadliest Warrior for some bizarre fighting style. Obviously, I'd be the one they were imitating.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Don't think I posted my own choice... hmm...

ISFP - Bachelor. Of course.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

INFJ - Mythbusters.

So glad that show is currently leading the poll.

Such a great show!


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

So You Think You Can Dance would be fun.

I actually don't know if I want to be on a baking competition show after watching so many of them, it actually seems hellish.


----------



## bethlilyan (Feb 28, 2013)

INFP - I voted other, because I'd love to be on _Who Do You Think You Are_. Not sure whether that's more of a reality tv show or a documentary show, though.


----------



## MaxwellMouse (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm not a reality TV show fan but for a few years I liked survivor. Got real into a couple seasons. So i'd like to try that out.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Top Chef

I'd would end up packing up my knives after the first show, but still

or American Idol. I can sing a decent solo


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

ISFP, x-factor.


----------



## zerocrossing (Jul 6, 2011)

I put American Idol. I could be one of the transcendentally bad auditions. 

(sorry, never seen any of the others... don't any watch Reality TV at present, though I might be willing to check out Mythbusters)


----------

